
Rethinking the 17th-Century English Surgeon - Hooke
http://remedianetwork.net/2015/10/26/butchers-surgeons-rethinking-the-17th-century-english-surgeon/
======
pnathan
This reminds me of this paper:
[http://honors.uoregon.edu/files/Keller%20Living%20Instrument...](http://honors.uoregon.edu/files/Keller%20Living%20Instruments.pdf)

You can see the effect of the perception shift if you read enough papers in
computer science.

